

Why Are Americans All So Stupid? - geteme
http://www.videomomo.com/15857/why-are-americans-all-so-stupid/

======
suyash
Very true and insightful. You can see it yourself in San Francisco where there
are so many millionaires and equal number of homeless, unemployed people.
Education system needs to be revamped catering towards the jobs that the new
industries are creating and those that do not even exist yet!

~~~
geteme
With the price of oil rising ever day it may soon be too expensive to be
shipping goods around the world. Those containers from China may get more
expensive and companies may decide to bring jobs back home rather than pay the
high price of shipping. Wages are dropping in the US and wages are rising in
China so at some point we may start making things in America again. We can
hope.

